# Hechtfillet braten??



## nookieone (7. September 2010)

So nun habens die Hechtfillets mal endlich aus dem Gefrierfach geschaft, damit sie heut Abend in die Pfanne können.

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie ihr eure Hechtfillets zubereitet??
Es sollte möglichst einfach sein also ohne viel Schnckschnack aber dennoch gut schmecken.


----------



## heuki1983 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Panieren und dann ab in die Pfanne ...

Einfacher gehts wohl nicht ...  

Mein Vater hat den auch ab und zu mal im Backofen zubereitet , das hat auch gefunzt #h


----------



## fyggi1 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Von beiden Seiten salzen, mit frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer einreiben, in Mehl wenden und von beiden Seiten goldgelb anbraten ! Dazu in Butter geschwenkte Petersilienkartoffeln und eine Dill oder Senfsauce reichen...

Einfach, schnell und sehr lecker.

Gruss,
fyggi1


----------



## heuki1983 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Von beiden Seiten salzen, mit frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer einreiben, in Mehl wenden und von beiden Seiten goldgelb anbraten ! Dazu in Butter geschwenkte Petersilienkartoffeln und eine Dill oder Senfsauce reichen...
> 
> Einfach, schnell und sehr lecker.
> 
> ...


 

Das hört sich lecker an, werd ich auch mal ausprobieren   :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Alle Köche der Welt werden nun die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, aber ich machs so:

- Das Filet richtig lange in Zitronensaft marinieren, dann abtupfen und gut salzen. 
- Dann das ganze nochmals für 2 Stunden in den Kühlschrank geben und durchiehen lassen.

Erst dann in Mehl wenden oder panieren und braten.


----------



## heuki1983 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Gibt es da eigentlich nen Trick mit den kleinen Gräten die der Hecht hat ??

Schmecken tut der Hecht ja gut , aber ich nehm selten einen mit ausser wenn ich ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann!!

Weil mich die Gräten beim Essen tierisch nerven !!


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Hallo Heuki 1983,

kannst natürlich die am Filet erkennbaren Gräten mit der Pinzette ziehen, ist für mich aber auch nie ein Problem, sie im Fleisch zu lassen.
Die Hechtgräten sind wegen ihrer Größe auch auf dem Teller gut erkennbar und dann leicht und mit wenig Mühe nahezu vollständig zu entfernen.

Übrigens: Halte Hecht für geschmacklich absolut unterbewertet, liegt warscheinlich daran, dass manche das relativ magere Fleisch zu lange und mit zu wenig Fett trocken braten.
Geben immer genügend Fett oder/und Butter und meist auch noch kleine Speckwürfel daran und braten ihn nicht zu lange.
Wir haben bisher Hechte bis ca. 85 cm. verwertet und keinen einzigen Ausfall, alle schmeckten klasse!

Halte den Hecht neben Barsch und Zander für das geschmacklich beste, was das Süßwasser zu bieten hat.


----------



## nookieone (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Gibt es da eigentlich nen Trick mit den kleinen Gräten die der Hecht hat ??
> 
> Schmecken tut der Hecht ja gut , aber ich nehm selten einen mit ausser wenn ich ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann!!
> 
> Weil mich die Gräten beim Essen tierisch nerven !!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A

Da sieht man gut wie man das Problem mit den Y-Gräten beseitigt.

Wird das Fillet eigendlich mit oder ohne Haut gebraten|kopfkrat


----------



## sebwu (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Gibt es da eigentlich nen Trick mit den kleinen Gräten die der Hecht hat ??
> 
> Schmecken tut der Hecht ja gut , aber ich nehm selten einen mit ausser wenn ich ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann!!
> 
> Weil mich die Gräten beim Essen tierisch nerven !!




moin moin, 
ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Hecht, wahrscheinlich werdet ihr die Hände übern Kopf zusammen schlagen aber bei mir wandert er in den Fleischwolf#t


sebastian


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*



sebwu schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Hecht, wahrscheinlich werdet ihr die Hände übern Kopf zusammen schlagen aber bei mir wandert er in den Fleischwolf#t
> 
> 
> sebastian


 

Oh Gott...|bigeyes
Dabei gibts doch nix besseres als Hecht im Ofen gebraten mit Butterflocken auf dem Rücken und Emmentaler überbacken, dazu Wein-Sahnesauce aus dem entstehenden Fond, verfeinert mit Kapern und Sardellenpaste...
:l


----------



## Hechters (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Eure Rezepte oder Zubereitungen, hören sich wirklich Super Lecker an.
Werd ich auch mal so versuchen.#h

_VG Hechters_


----------



## sebwu (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

@ Kohlmeise
Da hast du sicherlich recht aber bei Gräten hörts für mich auf.
Zum Glüch gibts ja noch genug leckere Fische mit weniger Gräten:l


sebastian


----------



## shorty 38 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Zweimal durch den Fleischwolf drehen oder besser noch einen Cutter benutzen. Sahne zugeben und geschlagenes Eiweiß unterheben, würzen und Nocken abstechen. Dann für 10 Minuten in Fischfond pochieren. Aus Fischfond eine Soße herstellen und Salzkartoffeln dazureichen. Die Soße kann mit Wermuth, Sahne, Butter oder ähnliches verfeinert werden. Von Braten kann natürlich hier keine Rede sein, aber die Probleme mit den Gräten hast du hier nicht und der pure Fischgeschmack bleibt hier auch erhalten. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

Ich weis der TE hat Filet aber schaut euch mal das an, absolut lecker!

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/408241130454131/Hecht-auf-Elsaesser-Art.html

Und Hechtbuletten sind auch absolut Top wie oben schon beschrieben!
mfg


----------



## nookieone (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

So Fillets wurden jetz gegessen und für gut befunden:m


----------



## swisstrolling (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hechtfillet braten??*

he jungs,
wir machen die hechte in der schweiz alle geräte frei super fischfleisch machen sehr viel aus grossen hechten hechtknusperli würzen leicht ihn mehl drehen und fritieren oder in der bratpfanne braten.aus kleineren hechte das selbe geräte frei das filet am stück und eine käse scheibe dazwischen wie ein cordon bleu mit zahnstocher zusammen heften geiler frass.
natürlich kommt die haut weg 
en gueten!(mahlzeit)
gr


----------

